# Dubai residence visa renewal



## bm012510

I submitted my Passport for Dubai visa renewal 2 weeks ago and they have been telling me to come back tomorrow. when i ask why, they tell me its with security. Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## ReggieDXB007

I think it would be helpful if you could clarify your question a little:

1. Are you refering to a Dubai resident's visa, tourist visa, visit visa?
2. Who is telling you to come back tomorrow?
3. Do they keep delaying you, or did they tell you the visa would be ready the next day?

Cheers


----------



## bm012510

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I think it would be helpful if you could clarify your question a little:
> 
> 1. Are you refering to a Dubai resident's visa, tourist visa, visit visa?
> 2. Who is telling you to come back tomorrow?
> 3. Do they keep delaying you, or did they tell you the visa would be ready the next day?
> 
> Cheers


Its a resident's Visa and its the immigration that keeps telling to come back tomorrow( they say its with security). 
They didnt put it clear when it will be ready. they just keep saying come tomorrow 

Thanks


----------



## ReggieDXB007

bm012510 said:


> Its a resident's Visa and its the immigration that keeps telling to come back tomorrow( they say its with security).
> They didnt put it clear when it will be ready. they just keep saying come tomorrow
> 
> Thanks


I find this quite surprising. I've always gone through the company PRO and the process is usually straighforward and streamlined. We normally pay the extra and get the document within a couple of days if not on the same day. 

The labour card usually is less predictable and can take weeks (it gets sent through the postal system) but I don't think you are referring to this. Have you had your blood/medical test yet?

Is it the immigration officer (in uniform) who is telling you this, or is it the typing office/PRO?


----------



## bm012510

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I find this quite surprising. I've always gone through the company PRO and the process is usually straighforward and streamlined. We normally pay the extra and get the document within a couple of days if not on the same day.
> 
> The labour card usually is less predictable and can take weeks (it gets sent through the postal system) but I don't think you are referring to this. Have you had your blood/medical test yet?
> 
> Is it the immigration officer (in uniform) who is telling you this, or is it the typing office/PRO?


He is in uniform and I have had my medicals. Am told that everything is ok with immigration but that dubai police still has my passport.


----------

